# Star Wars Armada (It's a trap!)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hot on the heels of the seemingly spectacular success of X-Wing, we get this, Star Wars Armada.



> Fantasy Flight Games is proud to announce the upcoming release of Star Wars™: Armada, a two-player miniatures game of epic fleet battles in the Star Wars galaxy!
> 
> Massive Star Destroyers fly to battle against Rebel corvettes and frigates. Banks of turbolasers unleash torrential volleys of fire against squadrons of X-wings and TIEs. Engineering teams race to route additional power to failing shields. Laser blasts and explosions flare across the battlefield. Even a single ship can change the tide of battle.
> 
> In Star Wars: Armada, you assume the role of fleet admiral, serving with either the Imperial Navy or Rebel Alliance. You assemble your fleet and engage the enemy. Using the game’s unique maneuver tool, you steer your capital ships across the battlefield, even while squadrons of starfighters buzz around them. Then, as these ships exchange fire, it’s your job to issue the tactical commands that will decide the course of battle and, perhaps, the fate of the galaxy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty much ultra cool.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow. so much for gw. they left a pretty cool niche in wargaming that is now going to be magnifically filled by Star wars Armada!


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

GW doesn't need money. Wait, what..?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, Fantasy Flight is doing an exceptional job if this is going to anywhere near as good as x-wing.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome ! I did not like the scale of X-wing and missed the age of BFG this might be perfect! Go go FFG!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Can already tell this is gonna piss all over Attack Wing. Nice work FFG!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Stormxlr said:


> Awesome ! I did not like the scale of X-wing and missed the age of BFG this might be perfect! Go go FFG!


I still have a lot of minis from the first one...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Shut the fuck up and TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!!!

That looks awesome! :good:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Shut the fuck up and TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!!!
> 
> That looks awesome! :good:


So need imperial star destroyer


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww, the teeny weeny X-Wings....! :good:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Aww, the teeny weeny X-Wings....! :good:


Tie fighter interceptors !








I also have slave 1


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Do want!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Es un trappa


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Aww, the teeny weeny ties....! :good:


Fixed it for ya! :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Not overly keen on the haphazard scales for this, if they stuck to 2 scales (fighters and the rest maybe) 
I would be ok, that corvette looks stupidly oversized compared to the rest, there is no reason it couldn't be a smalller model with the rest slightly upsized


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fallen said:


> Fixed it for ya! :wink:


They're just far away.....


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

All I want is the star destroyer. Must modify and repaint the star destroyer!


----------

